# Cool modified Mini Cooper S



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Modifications include BBS RGR wheels, modified supercharger, suspension, exhaust...

http://www.mwerks.com/artman/publish/features/article_524.shtml

:thumbup:


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

I've always liked the looks of the black on black MINIs. :thumbup:


----------

